# RBp Breeding



## hairypeanut (Apr 27, 2004)

What age/size do reds normally show signs of breeding

When is maturity reached?


----------



## hairypeanut (Apr 27, 2004)

My new years resolution check the posts B4 asking a question


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------

